# should i get a skyline



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

i just got enough money to get just about any car i want. and i now i have to decide what to get! this nissan skyline has a been a dream of my life ever since i seen it, but i live in FL. and dont know how i would ship one over and how much it would cost in totall, also was wondering if i ever ran into problems with the car if there would be any one in the US to help me or to even help me work on it, since i have ran into that proplem im left undecided to get my dream car the skyline, or a honda s2000. wanted to see if any of you guys could help me decided or suggestions how to ship it and what to do. pls help!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

If money is not an object, there is absolutely no debate between an s2000 and a skyline... Get an R33, and you will pee your pants every time you get in it, I'm sure. Mind if I ask where you came up with the money to "get just about any car" you want?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

maybe a lottery winner...
if i hit i would buy a skyline without a doubt......
but i probably kill myself in one of those things....my dad won't even let me drive his 87 grand national......


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah, when I win the lottery, the first thing I'm going to do is call Motorex. R34 Nur Spec please!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken Motorex has GT-S starting around upper 20's??? 30 something for an older GT-R. 

Kyle


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

If u have money to blow... pick up a Skyline GTR R34 V-Spec for around $100,000.. haha... but believe me... the car is worth every penny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

NiTr0u5oXiDe said:


> *If u have money to blow... pick up a Skyline GTR R34 V-Spec for around $100,000.. haha... but believe me... the car is worth every penny. *


he looks like he knows what he's talking about ha h. but seareasly i do to and in my opinion you should get the R34. i like driving mine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

what is so good about the r34 vspec? i found that the speed is a bit slower thatn the r33


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

sil80drifts said:


> *what is so good about the r34 vspec? i found that the speed is a bit slower thatn the r33 *


so it's a bit slower but it looks beter and it is fun to drive. the r33 looks to much like a silvia... it would look exactly the same if u put to cover on the back lights.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Originally posted by Skyline GTR R34:

he looks like he knows what he's talking about ha h. but seareasly i do to and in my opinion you should get the R34. i like driving mine.

How about posting some pics of your ride?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Yes, pictures of your GTR's please, from Nismo Skyline and Skyline GTR R34... You must have a few lying around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *Originally posted by Skyline GTR R34:
> 
> he looks like he knows what he's talking about ha h. but seareasly i do to and in my opinion you should get the R34. i like driving mine.
> 
> How about posting some pics of your ride? *


it's in a shope geting fixed... some dick fuk hit it frome the back and i'm not going to get it for two weeks... sorry i'll do it when it gets back.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man, that guy upset the gods, he's goin to hell.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, don't you have some older pix. I'm sure you took some pix of your ride before it got wrecked. Sorry, to be so annoying.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *BTW, don't you have some older pix. I'm sure you took some pix of your ride before it got wrecked. Sorry, to be so annoying.  *


Check his sig.
He doesn't own one. He finally fessed up to it and added that at the end.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

WTF, who's goin to hell now??? j/k oh well


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

sil80drifts said:


> *i, since i have ran into that proplem im left undecided to get my dream car the skyline, or a honda s2000. *


The question should not be "should i get a skyline" it should be "which skyline to get". Dont get me wrong, the s2000 is an excellent car but is no comparison to the skyline.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

oh... whatever!!


----------

